# The Police - Very Popular Tour



## GuitarsCanada

People must be aching for that 80's sound. The Police sold out two shows at the ACC today. First show sold out in 20 minutes, second show not much longer than that. Very popular tour for sure.


----------



## Gilliangirl

Apparently they've already added two more shows: one in Montreal, the other in Vancouver. Tickets go on sale Feb 26. I was so mad because they actually sold out BEFORE the tickets even went on sale, due to something called Best Buy or something like that . It involved pre-buying a *membership* with the Police, to the tune of $125.00! People actually did this and consequently, when tickets were supposed to be available at 11:00 am MST today, they were already sold out. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## mario

Gilliangirl said:


> Apparently they've already added two more shows: one in Montreal, the other in Vancouver. Tickets go on sale Feb 26. I was so mad because they actually sold out BEFORE the tickets even went on sale, due to something called Best Buy or something like that . It involved pre-buying a *membership* with the Police, to the tune of $125.00! People actually did this and consequently, when tickets were supposed to be available at 11:00 am MST today, they were already sold out. Sounds like a scam to me.


Totally agree. I liked The Police back in the day and my wife and I would have loved to get a couple of tickets, but not at that price. No one is worth that much. What a money grab!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This is outrageous. Every year some new gimmick. Another reason I wont go to these mega shows anymore. Any venue over 4000 seats and I am usually staying away. It's really too bad because it would be a great show. When I paid $160.00 for the Stones "No Security Tour" I swore that would be the last time I paid that kind of money for a concert. It gets to a point where it is just not worth it. The unfortunate thing is, as long as bands continue to sell out stadiums at those prices, it will not stop. Someone is obviously willing to spend the money so they are going to take it.


----------



## dufe32

Gilliangirl said:


> Apparently they've already added two more shows: one in Montreal, the other in Vancouver. Tickets go on sale Feb 26. I was so mad because they actually sold out BEFORE the tickets even went on sale, due to something called Best Buy or something like that . It involved pre-buying a *membership* with the Police, to the tune of $125.00! People actually did this and consequently, when tickets were supposed to be available at 11:00 am MST today, they were already sold out. Sounds like a scam to me.



I've seen people with $225 tickets - which is insane - and the first show got sold out in 20 minutes, I guess that's why they added a second concert. I would have loved to see The Police but I'm not paying $200 a ticket, it's way overpriced. Imagine how much the scalpers are gonna make...


----------



## Gilliangirl

I logged on to my account at Ticketmaster before the tickets went on sale. I tried to buy two tickets ANYWHERE in the building, but I kept getting a 'Your request is not available' message. When that happened, I tried to phone Ticketmaster. I kept trying to purchase online, with my ear attached to the phone. I finally got through to Ticketmaster at 11:39 am. It was the Ticketmaster representative who informed me that the tickets were *already gone by the time they went on sale*. I couldn't believe what I was hearing. That's when he explained the 'pre-sale' thing. So, for those who purchased the $225.00 seats, their tickets actually cost $375.00 because the only way to get tickets to this event was through $125.00 membership in the 'Best Buy pre-sale club'. It really did seem like a money grab to me.


----------



## J S Moore

This is precisely the reason why concert dvd's are becoming a big thing with me. Relatively inexpensive compared to a concert ticket, and I can watch it over and over again.


----------



## NB_Terry

A pair of good seats to the ACC show sold for $1000. 

I think I'll wait for the dvd.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Gilliangirl said:


> I logged on to my account at Ticketmaster before the tickets went on sale. I tried to buy two tickets ANYWHERE in the building, but I kept getting a 'Your request is not available' message. When that happened, I tried to phone Ticketmaster. I kept trying to purchase online, with my ear attached to the phone. I finally got through to Ticketmaster at 11:39 am. It was the Ticketmaster representative who informed me that the tickets were *already gone by the time they went on sale*. I couldn't believe what I was hearing. That's when he explained the 'pre-sale' thing. So, for those who purchased the $225.00 seats, their tickets actually cost $375.00 because the only way to get tickets to this event was through $125.00 membership in the 'Best Buy pre-sale club'. It really did seem like a money grab to me.


I'm sure that there are a few enterprising individuals who paid the $125.00 and bought as many tickets as they would allow. If they sold out at $225.00 and you had to pay the $125.00 fee, I'm sure they will be seats available to those who would want to pay $500.00 for the experience.

Personally, Iwouldn't pay that kind of money to see anyone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The problem is that there are plenty that will pay it. If there was no demand, there would be no supply. You now also have all these "premium" ticket sources that seem to have plenty of good seats. Selling at 4 times face value or more.


----------



## mrdylan

Too much for my blood too I would have loved to see them though but not at that price.


----------



## ajcoholic

My GF and I are heading down to Madison Square Gardens for the August 1st show. Yes, tickets werent cheap but were making it a mini vacation - she likes NY a lot and I havnt been yet, so what the hell.

I've been a huge Police fan since I was in grade school (I was in highschool when they broke up) and it was Andy Summers that got me really interested in playing guitar.

There is not too many bands I'd pay a bit of $$ to see, but this is probably my one and only chance to see them so what the hell. You only live once!

AJC


----------



## rippinglickfest

*The poorlice*

I guess they arent getting back together because they genuinely missed each other? Another money tour.
At least they can play their instruments at a respectable level..........unlike the stones


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Stoner*



rippinglickfest said:


> I guess they arent getting back together because they genuinely missed each other? Another money tour.
> At least they can play their instruments at a respectable level..........unlike the stones


I know the stones are up there....but I'm talking about their performance at the SARS concert.............abyssmal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Yes, that show was not one of the best. AC/DC was far better that night.


----------



## Gunny

*Police tickets*

I admit that I purchased a pair for the first Toronto show from a scalper. It isn't much different than paying the so-called membership to Best Buy or the Police website (which is actually a spinoff of Sting's site, which has always charged for membership $100 US).
Not only did scalpers have a field day, there were people selling the membership passwords for the pre-sales on eBay.
I was on line when the pre-sales started and was intially looking for 4 seats. I was offered some average seats which I declined and as I searched elsewhere in the ACC for seats, there were NO MORE groupings of 4 seats left. That used up approx 2 minutes. I then looked for pairs of seats, but that would have meant paying the membership $120 CDN twice so I passed on Ticketmaster and went to the scalper. I could have skipped the show but my wife is a Sting fan, beyond description. It's a Valentine's gift from me. I've paid more (Rolling Stones VIP seats) but these weren't cheap.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well, if it's a must see show, and that may be the case for some, then you need to do what you have to in order to get in. But for most, like me, I would like to see the show but if I don't it will not bother me too much. So, glad to hear you got som tix. It should be a good one.


----------



## faracaster

They just added a third show for Nov. with talk of a fourth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Get the money while you can.....


----------



## Sneaky

They are coming to Edmonton now too. Commonwealth Stadium. Think I'll have to pass on this one - I hate stadium shows. I saw them in a club (Edgerton's or the Edge or whatever it was called at the time) in Toronto back in the 70's anyways. I think it was a $5 cover charge.

 

Pete


----------



## hoser

I love the Police but I'm totally uninterested in this tour...in a way I'm kind of dissapointed they even did it. especially after that horrid version of Roxanne they did at the grammys.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Sting and Stung*

Even Sting admitted that he hopes the songs are recognizable............and there is no way they are going to sound like they did when they were younger. Just as I cant run the 100 metre dash like I did when I was 20 yrs old.
The male voice actually gets higher with age but that doesnt mean that old Gordon can scream Roxanne like he used to.....your vocal cords change.
Anyway who wants to see them play the tunes exactly the same.......I know I wouldnt .........that would be pointless.........I personally like to see variations on a theme.


----------



## ajcoholic

Thats pretty laughable.... Let me tell you how many songs I can identify (I promise to keep track).

I totally understand not wanting to pay more than "X" dollars to see a band. Hell, I once used to say said NO one is worth more than $40 to see (OK, mind you, that was about 18 yrs ago..) but to start slagging a band just becasue you dont want to pay what it may cost to get tickets is kind of lame. 

The guys who say "they suck now", their old, they wont sound the same... etc etc I bet you wouldnt have a problem going if I gave you my tickets, huh?? I certainly thought their performance on the Grammy's was awesome.

This is about the ONLY band I would pay decent cash to see, and only because its been a dream of mine since I was in high school - more than 20 years now. 

The music industry is after all business. And if people will pay to see them... 

AJC


----------



## rippinglickfest

*The Police*



ajcoholic said:


> Thats pretty laughable.... Let me tell you how many songs I can identify (I promise to keep track).
> 
> I totally understand not wanting to pay more than "X" dollars to see a band. Hell, I once used to say said NO one is worth more than $40 to see (OK, mind you, that was about 18 yrs ago..) but to start slagging a band just becasue you dont want to pay what it may cost to get tickets is kind of lame.
> 
> The guys who say "they suck now", their old, they wont sound the same... etc etc I bet you wouldnt have a problem going if I gave you my tickets, huh?? I certainly thought their performance on the Grammy's was awesome.
> 
> This is about the ONLY band I would pay decent cash to see, and only because its been a dream of mine since I was in high school - more than 20 years now.
> 
> The music industry is after all business. And if people will pay to see them...
> 
> AJC


By the way I was not slagging them..........just making a point about getting older. I would love to see them play synchronicity 2 but cant........I guess I have to wait for the DVD.


----------



## hoser

even if they did come here I wouldn't pay 250 bucks to see them. free tickets...hmm, it would depend on how much I could get on ebay for them honestly.
Like I said, I'm really uninterested in seeing them....granted I think most reunions are crap anyway.


----------



## ajcoholic

My point is if youre so disinterested in a group that you wouldnt even go given free tickets, why complain what the tickets cost?

Its kind of like people who complain about guitars that are "too expensive" (whether they cant or wont spend the cash) and formulate a reasoning as to why they are not worth it anyhow... to me its pointless.


----------



## hoser

originally I didn't say anything about the price, but I can't justify paying that much...but fans should be complaining about ticket prices, after all, isn't the music for everyone? or just the wealthy? if it's the latter, we're in hard shape.
the really sad thing is people who pay such outrageous prices all for a bit of nostalgia.

I can't justify paying thousands for guitars anymore either. they really aren't worth it. unless you're a collector....and if you are, I have no respect.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It's the same as many sports. Try to get Leafs tickets. If you go to a game now you see more people in suits than you do in Jersey's. All the Jersey's are in the upper decks. Ticket prices have just gone crazy. Basketball is totally insane.


----------



## Luke98

If you want to hear sting singing roxanne well, you have to buy a cd. 

Stuff changes, Bernard Lord (the former Premier of NB) got a bunch of people tickets to the Rolling stones concert in moncton, and more people were doing buisiness deals than watching the concert my uncle said.


----------



## bigmatty

So I saw the inaugural show, i was VERY impressed, they sounded good, they changed some things up, slowed things down a bit but still sounded tight.

I am really happy I managed to go and see them! I am sure the future shows will get better and better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

One thing for sure, they are going to make a ton of money on this tour. Let's hope they give people something to remember.


----------



## bigmatty

I agree, I did have a bad taste in my mouth from the way the ticket selling/advance buying stuff was handled but it all went away as soon as the lights 

great set list, 2 encores, nice! Definitely something I will remember.


----------



## faracaster

bigmatty said:


> So I saw the inaugural show, i was VERY impressed, they sounded good, they changed some things up, slowed things down a bit but still sounded tight.
> 
> I am really happy I managed to go and see them! I am sure the future shows will get better and better.



I saw a little bit of Message in a Bottle on the news last night. Sure sounded good to me. Their set looked great too.
I think I may have to see them when they get to Toronto. They were my fav band out of the "New Wave" era. The only other time I saw them was at The Edge on Gerard St. in Toronto (in 77-78??). They played three nights. A close friend was the door man. He called me after their first night and said "Pete, you'd like these guys. They have a great drummer and the guitarist uses m7th chords". 

Pete


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just bought 4 seats for the Edmonton shows: complete nose bleeds, very bad seats, but $60 each isn't going to kill me.

Anyone have a set list? I am praying this isn't a golden oldies show but fear that is what I am going to get. I want deep album cuts!!!! 

TG


----------



## bigmatty

SET LIST 

What The Police played on Monday night at their world tour launch in Vancouver: 

Message in a Bottle 

Synchronicity II 

Spirits in the Material World 

Voices Inside My Head/When the World Is Running Down, You Make the Best of What's Still Around 

Don't Stand So Close to Me 

Driven to Tears 

Walking on the Moon 

Truth Hits Everybody 

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic 

Wrapped Around Your Finger 

The Bed's Too Big Without You 

Murder by Numbers 

De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da 

Invisible Sun 

Walking in Your Footsteps 

Can't Stand Losing You 

Roxanne 

ENCORE: 

King of Pain 

So Lonely 

Every Breath You Take 

SECOND ENCORE 

Next to You


----------



## traynor_garnet

jroberts said:


> I'm going too see the Police tomorrow. After that, I think I'm done with "reunion" shows. I always feel like I'm being played for a sucker when I go to one. I suppose that's because I am.



What did you think of the show? I was there and had the time of my life. Outside of an early flub and playing one song too slowly, I thought it was great. Hearing Voices Inside My Head and Bed's Too Big Without You was COOL! I was SO happy they didn't play all big hits. Oh yeah, they jammed too! So cool that they streched out, played some weird stuff (always amazes me how weird this band can get given their pop star status), and had Sloan open for them. 

Sting's voice is very strong, Stewart Copeland is worth the price of admission alone, and Andy Summers is one weird player (in a cool way). Reunion shows often suck or have no energy. I watched this one with a big stupid grin on my face . . .

TG


----------



## ajcoholic

Well, I saw the Police at Madison Square Gardens this past week while on holidays in New York City with my GF.

It was AWESOME. Amazing show - I am a big fan since I was in grade school (started listening to them in between Regatta and Zenyata) and never expected to ever see them live.

They opened with Message in a bottle and I got goosebumps like crazy. It was a great show, very lively and the sound was unreal. Just awesome! ANdy played a red strat most of the show, and Stewart looked like he was going crazy on the drums. Sting was giving them a lot of room to play and also credit while speaking (onlyhe said anything on the mic) and it was a real "band", not "sting and the other two members of the police".

Was it worth the $300/ticket we paid? Hell Ya!. The trip to NYC was a lot of fun too, and well worth going. 

I will remember this show for the rest of my life I am sure.

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sounds like you had a blast. The ticket price was big but I guess you have to look at it on an individual basis. I have paid some hefty sums over the years to see certain bands. NYC can be a lot of fun too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

They must have released more tickets for that Toronto show. I tried for a few weeks to get some and all they had was behind the stage or the so called Hot Seats for $400.00

I went on ticketmaster a few minutes ago and scored two seats low in section 119. 

you never know with this ticketmaster thing. sometimes they say sold out, go back a few weeks later and there are tickets.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

See you at the show... tonight !


----------



## GuitarsCanada

What a geat show, Thursday night. I really enjoyed it. Glad I ended up grabbing some tickets.


----------

